# New finds...lots of local sodas



## JayBeck (Aug 29, 2011)

It has been awhile since I posted here but that is mostly because I have not found much of anything lately. That changed a few days ago when I called about a classified ad I saw in the newspaper for lots of old bottles for sale. I was not sure what I would find but it was less than 5 minutes away from me so I went to go check them out. I was greeted by several boxes filled with bottles and started digging around right away. They were mostly beers and wine bottles but I found some nice sodas and the prices were very fair. You better believe I will be going back soon when they uncover some of the other bottles they say they have stored away.

 First is my favorite find out of all of them because I have wanted one of these bottles for a long time. It is a Put-In-Bay Bottling Works which was located on South Bass Island in Lake Erie. This is the only soda bottler I am aware of that was located on any of the Lake Erie Islands.


----------



## JayBeck (Aug 29, 2011)

Here are two nice larger size (quart?) blob top sodas from Sandusky, Ohio

*Chas Murschel & Co.*

*Sandusky Bottling Works*


----------



## JayBeck (Aug 29, 2011)

Not many ACL sodas unfortunately but I did grab these three all marked Sandusky, Ohio

*Pep-Up*

*Dad's Root Beer*

*Pep-Up*


----------



## JayBeck (Aug 29, 2011)

*Crescent Bottling Works - Sandusky, Ohio*

*The Cleveland-Sandusky Co - Sandusky, Ohio*


----------



## JayBeck (Aug 29, 2011)

A large size ABM crown top and an earlier tooled crown top

*Crown Bottling Works - Sandusky, Ohio*


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 29, 2011)

This one is awesome!! []


----------



## JayBeck (Aug 29, 2011)

A trio of stars...each one of these bottles is slightly different

*Star Bottling Works - Sandusky, Ohio*


----------



## JayBeck (Aug 29, 2011)

A couple additions to the Cleveland collection

*The Cleveland Consolidated Bottling Co - Cleveland, Ohio*

*The Henry Gehring Co - Cleveland, Ohio*


----------



## JayBeck (Aug 29, 2011)

These are all from some nearby towns

*Fremont Bottling Works*

*Port Clinton Bottling Works*

*Bellevue Beverage Co*


----------



## JayBeck (Aug 29, 2011)

*Deerfield Club House Beverages - Deerfield, Ohio*


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> This one is awesome!! []


 
 I agree with Cybadigga... Awesome font, unusual shape, super crude and bubbly, Baltimore Loop top... Is it applied? The only thing that could make it better would be if it's from Essex County... []


----------



## JayBeck (Aug 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> This one is awesome!! []


 
 That one might be my second favorite of the bunch. It is my third Sandusky Bottling Works bottle and hopefully I can save up a couple hundred bucks (which is actually pretty cheap) to get the cobalt blue hutch and cobalt blue blob top from the same company. From the same guy where I got all these: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-393768/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#393768


----------



## madman (Aug 29, 2011)

very nice! the put in bay is killer!


----------



## carling (Aug 29, 2011)

Way to go Jason!  Awesome bottles!  My friend would be EXTREMELY jealous of the Put-In-Bay bottle, as he already is jealous of the bottles you picked up in the previous post you mentioned.

 Isn't the amber bottle you stated as Cleveland-Sandusky Co - Sandusky, Ohio.......actually a Double Eagle Bottling Company, Cleveland, Ohio?

 Nice pick Ups!!


----------



## JayBeck (Aug 29, 2011)

> I agree with Cybadigga... Awesome font, unusual shape, super crude and bubbly, Baltimore Loop top... Is it applied? The only thing that could make it better would be if it's from Essex County... []


 
 It does have an applied top...uneven all around and a bit drippy


----------



## JayBeck (Aug 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: madman
> 
> very nice! the put in bay is killer!


 
 Thanks Mike! It's too bad there were no Toledo bottles in the bunch. All I saw was an amber Buckeye crown top beer


----------



## JayBeck (Aug 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: carling
> 
> 
> Way to go Jason! Awesome bottles! My friend would be EXTREMELY jealous of the Put-In-Bay bottle, as he already is jealous of the bottles you picked up in the previous post you mentioned.
> ...


 
 I thought you might be the one to notice that bottle. It is exactly the same as the Double Eagle bottle but it is indeed embossed The Cleveland-Sandusky Co  Sandusky, Ohio near the base. I was excited to find it when I saw that it was not a Double Eagle but the bottle is exactly the same style and I am not aware of any connection between the two companies.


----------



## carling (Aug 29, 2011)

That is very strange.  There is no connection between the Double Eagle Bottling (soda) Company and the huge combine of the Cleveland-Sandusky (prohibition brewery) Company that I've ever heard of or seen anywhere in print.

 Maybe they just happened to use the same bottle style/mold to market their sodas.  But why would Cleveland-Sandusky use a bottle with those eagles embossed on it?  That was the Double Eagle insignia, not the brewery's.  Maybe they thought it just looked good.  It is patriotic.

 Rick


----------



## carling (Aug 29, 2011)

For those wondering what the eagles look like..........here's a photo of the embossed eagles on another version of the Double Eagle Bottling Co.'s bottles.


----------



## madman (Aug 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carling
> 
> For those wondering what the eagles look like..........here's a photo of the embossed eagles on another version of the Double Eagle Bottling Co.'s bottles.


wow! those are freakin cool!


----------



## LC (Aug 31, 2011)

One nice super embossed bottle mike .


----------

